# plavat



## Encolpius

Zdravím, která předložka je správná v této větě? Díky moc. 

1/ Kachny plavou na jezeře.
2/ Kachny plavou v jezeře.
3/ Kachny plavou po jezeře.


----------



## Petra123

> 1/ Kachny plavou na jezeře.
> 2/ Kachny plavou v jezeře.
> 3/ Kachny plavou po jezeře.


Myslím, že:
1. NA jezeře = na hladině: _Na jezeře kotví 5 lodí._
2. V jezeře = ve vodě (i na dně jezera): _Děti se koupou v jezeře._ _V jezeře je potopená loď._
3. PO jezeře = na hladině, ale na rozdíl od 1. s pohybem: _Loď pluje po jezeře._


----------



## Encolpius

Zajímavé. A můžu říct: Byla to sranda, jak _kachny plavaly v bazéně_. 
Díky moc.


----------



## Petra123

Ano, to mně zní v pořádku, i když já bych řekla spíš "_V bazénU_", oba tvary (v bazéně i v bazénu) jsou ale správné.


----------



## Plzenak

Encolpius said:


> Zdravím, která předložka je správná v této větě? Díky moc.
> 
> 1/ Kachny plavou na jezeře.
> 2/ Kachny plavou v jezeře.
> 3/ Kachny plavou po jezeře.


 

Ale řekl bych , že ať už řekneš jakoukoliv větu z těhle , lidi ti budou rozumět  .


----------

